# Here are a few images of the upcoming Zeiss Otus 100mm f/1.4



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2018)

> The long rumoured Zeiss Otus 100mm f/1.4 was expected at Photokina last month, but it didn’t officially materialize. A few days ago, Nokishita posted some images of the upcoming lens.
> This will be the fourth lens in the Otus lineup. The others include the Zeiss Otus 28mm f/1.4, the Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4, and the Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4 This series of lenses is generally regarded as uncompromised expressions of what Zeiss is capable of.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 18, 2018)

I am curious about the technical data (size and weight) and of course the IQ.


----------



## vjlex (Oct 18, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> I am curious about the technical data (size and weight) and of course the IQ.


I am curious about the price! An arm? A leg? One of each?


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 18, 2018)

shunsai said:


> I am curious about the price! An arm? A leg? One of each?


Your firstborn.

Seriously:
If you look at the other Otus lenses my guess would be to take the most expensive and add +500$/€/£
In Germany this would mean about 5000€.


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 18, 2018)

Otus line has unmatched build quality, but optics are matched or, in some cases slightly exceeded by Sigma Art series. Certainly not exceeded in price.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 18, 2018)

No IS, no AF - bad lens ... just kidding!
Overall IQ will be stellar, price, weight and size too.

I am with Maximilian concerning the price: 5000 ... 5500 EUR
weight: 1.5 kg
size: ca. 100 diam. x 150mm length
from what I guess looking at the photos.

Maybe Canon will release an adaptor for the EOS R system which can change
its length by +- 2mm: You are doing the long way with MF and the camera
makes the fine adjustments via the adapter? Would nice to have but adds another
500 EUR 700 EUR for the adapter which has to move strong loads with precision ...


----------



## mirage (Oct 18, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> No IS, no AF - bad lens ... just kidding!



And not RF mount either. Yuck. Not going to buy, no kidding.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 18, 2018)

mirage said:


> And not RF mount either. Yuck. Not going to buy, no kidding.



Yes - but with an upcoming RF-EF-AF adapter it would have benefits compared to native RF mount


----------



## 6degrees (Oct 19, 2018)

We care what Zeiss will offer to Canon RF.


----------



## Etienne (Oct 19, 2018)

I hope someone makes a modern small lightweight 50 f/1.4 for Canon. I'm not interested in carrying around a case of 1Kg bricks. All the new lenses are overweight


----------



## csibra (Oct 19, 2018)

86mm filter thread against Sigma's 105mm.


----------



## Dholai (Oct 19, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Otus line has unmatched build quality, but optics are matched or, in some cases slightly exceeded by Sigma Art series. Certainly not exceeded in price.


Really? I have all the Otus lenses and used the Sigma art series . They don't even compare when it comes to color, micro contrast and sharpness!
!


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 20, 2018)

Dholai said:


> Really? I have all the Otus lenses and used the Sigma art series . They don't even compare when it comes to color, micro contrast and sharpness!
> !


Without objective measurements it is difficult to distinguish resolution differences between two lens that are both extremely sharp. But check out the lenstip review site and compare the Otus 85mm with the 85mm Art. Very comparable resolution with a slight edge going to the Art lens. Again, this is not anything you would see when using either lens, but you certainly would see the price difference when purchasing. The edge in color and micro contrast does go to the Otus, but not big differences there either.


----------



## niels123 (Oct 21, 2018)

What's the point of releasing a 100mm f/1.4 otus when there is already an 85mm f/1.4 otus?


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Oct 21, 2018)

At 100mm and f/1.4 the depth of field is so shallow that you basically have to "fix" your model (e.g. make it lean with her head against the wall) as the lens does not have autofocus. Many reviews said that hitting the focus is the biggest problem of the 85mm f/1.4. IF you hit it, you get the best image quality possible, but that is a big "if". Expecially if you use that lens of a DSLR which does not have the ability to show you which areas of the photo are in focus. For those lenses you need a camera that automatically takes the shot once the eyes are in focus.


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 10, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> Without objective measurements it is difficult to distinguish resolution differences between two lens that are both extremely sharp. But check out the lenstip review site and compare the Otus 85mm with the 85mm Art. Very comparable resolution with a slight edge going to the Art lens. Again, this is not anything you would see when using either lens, but you certainly would see the price difference when purchasing. The edge in color and micro contrast does go to the Otus, but not big differences there either.



I would posit that while the Sigma may slightly edge the Otus 85mm f1.4 in resolving (it is a much newer lens), and while it is a very good lens (especially for the price) it's overall rendering (total imaging 'prowess', if you will) will not match the Otus (for reasons already mentioned by another Poster). Although that rendering/'look' comes at a steep price premium.


----------

